# MPO Misc



## Feldgendarme (14 Apr 2009)

Searched for previous postings but could not source info. Two questions:

1. Do MPO's work shift work and what is the rotational schedule like ( 6 on, 3 off...?) Any other duty info would be appreciated.

2. Should the results of the MPOAC not be in my favour, can I terminate my enrollment in the Forces or have I passd the PONR?

Cheers


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2009)

You'll never make much of an investigator IMHO.

1.  Some times MPO's will do shift work, and the amount of time that they may spend on shift will depend on who drew up the shift schedule.

2.  You can terminate your enrollment at anytime up to and including the day that you will be Sworn In.  Even then you can submit a request to Release.



If you don't really have the dedication to join the CF, please don't waste your time, or that of the CF.


----------



## Feldgendarme (14 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply (I think)

As for a dedicated investigator, I am not sure the correlation between the validity of the search parameters and whatever Joe Bloggins decides to title his post or include in comments has much bearing ones ability to succeed as a peace officer.  Besides, I can always ask Forum staff 'who did it' and after the requisite scolding for not using the search function, get the answer.  I searched MPO, duties, hours, MPAO as well as using boolean search statements.  Forum familiarity very much predicates success or failure when searching for past posts / info.  

The question was not in reference to lack of dedication or intention for joining for the CF.  At 41 years of age, I think I have earned the right to understand the process fully and completely, thus my use of this site.  I an addition to the next 19 years of useful employment in the CF, I am also thinking about post-CF retirement and my ability to translate service years into a well paying civilian gig.  The parallels betwixt MPO and corporate, private security and disaster planning are a little more well defined than that of an Infantry, Armour or Arty officer.  IMHO...of course.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2009)

Feldgendarme said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick reply (I think)
> 
> As for a dedicated investigator, I am not sure the correlation between the validity of the search parameters and whatever Joe Bloggins decides to title his post or include in comments has much bearing ones ability to succeed as a peace officer.  Besides, I can always ask Forum staff 'who did it' and after the requisite scolding for not using the search function, get the answer.  I searched MPO, duties, hours, MPAO as well as using boolean search statements.  Forum familiarity very much predicates success or failure when searching for past posts / info.
> 
> The question was not in reference to lack of dedication or intention for joining for the CF.  At 41 years of age, I think I have earned the right to understand the process fully and completely, thus my use of this site.  I an addition to the next 19 years of useful employment in the CF, I am also thinking about post-CF retirement and my ability to translate service years into a well paying civilian gig.  The parallels betwixt MPO and corporate, private security and disaster planning are a little more well defined than that of an Infantry, Armour or Arty officer.  IMHO...of course.



You definitely have some heavy decision making to do if you are 41 and counting.  A couple of things, that you may have overlooked would be that Infantry, Armour, Engineer and Artillery officers have found very good positions after Release from CF and entry into the Civilian Sector; in Security, the Press, Diplomatic Corps, EMO, Big Business, Education, Government, etc.  You also have to look at the fact that you need 25 years of Service for a pension.  You can, however, transfer your CF time towards Provincial or Federal Government Pension Plans.  If you have been using several methods to search this site, perhaps you could apply your skills and experience to a more appropriate Trade than MPO.  

The CF has over 100 different vocations/Trades/jobs.  Perhaps there are more appropriate directions that you may want to take that would prove more interesting to you.  

It is good to see that you are keen on doing your research, and best of luck in finding what best will suit you.


----------



## Feldgendarme (14 Apr 2009)

George,

FYI

19 years of service with 6 years of buy back will get me to 25 years, I made sure of this one since the Frau and kids (2) need the security as well.

Of course other Officers found success as civvies, post CF, but I am speaking about my interests, passion and background.  

However, as you pointed out, my abject failure to master the search function may be the warning beacon, waving me off my intentions of becoming an MPO. At any rate, I appreciate your candid replies and look forward to honing my investigative skills through this forum.  The only thing holding me back from my dream is a wonky right knee (damn beer league hockey) and a myringotomy that does not seem to have worked. Time and the CF Medical Standards shall tell!


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2009)

There are one or two MPOs on the site.  Perhaps one will contact you through the PM function and answer many of your other questions.


----------



## Feldgendarme (14 Apr 2009)

George,

Thanks.  That is my hope.


----------



## Antoine (22 Apr 2009)

Hi,

What about the RCMP, do they have a good retirement plan?

I understand your concern, as I might also join the CF with a lot of grey hairs, god times flying


----------



## mp_ada (6 May 2009)

It will really depend on where you are posted that will dictate shift work.  With that being said....I am doing shift work as OJT for the next few months.  You do not really have a choice and if I were you, I would go into the process being prepared to do it for a little bit anyway....if you get put behind a desk immediately, then great!

Good luck to you!


----------



## Feldgendarme (8 May 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. What is OJT?


----------



## vandoos283 (9 May 2009)

Here we go again!  On Job Training.


----------

